# The cigar thread



## StalkingWilbur (3/8/14)

After not smoking cigarettes for a few years I have found a new love in cigars and after seeing the stogie thread on HBT I wanted to see if there was enough people smoking cigars to get something similar happening. 

This is a Montecrito #2 that I had at the July WA case swap. 





I'm not really sure what it tasted like, had already had a couple of flavor countries by that point. I do remember it was very enjoyable though! 

I've also ordered a humidor online and a few cigars to start my collection. Looking forward to it. 

The Sail and Anchor are doing a "Full Rail of Nail" day and have Clout on tap. Going to take a cigar and have a few goblets of Clout when I get back into town, sounds like an awesome day to me!


----------



## Spiesy (3/8/14)

I love the smell of cigars, more so than I enjoy smoking them. 

They won't do much for your taste buds though.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (3/8/14)

It won't do much for any of your body haha. But after everything I've smoked, the occasional cigar isn't really high on my list of concerns.


----------



## GrumpyOldMan (3/8/14)

I haven't had a cigarette for 10 yrs now but every time I walk past the cigar shop or display stands in SM I always stop and have a smell.Scary stuff really cos it's very tempting.Especially the prices in Manila.Hmmmn!
Think I will stick to drinking beer.I don't mind sharing a beer.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (3/8/14)

If I had to chose, it would be beer as well. 

I actually bought one for a mate to celebrate the announcement of their second pregnancy. Then I was reminded of how retarded I am and that you buy that when the baby is born. So I shared it with him to celebrate anyway. There was a small concern in my mind about it making me crave a cigarette, but I gave up smoking cold turkey easily because I just didn't want to do it anymore so I was pretty sure I would be fine. Hasn't given me any cravings, but I can see how it could lead someone into smoking again.


----------



## Not For Horses (3/8/14)

Ooh I do love a good cigar. Especially with a nice glass of port.
Romeo y Julieta is a personal favourite.


----------



## Mardoo (3/8/14)

Oh yeah, love a good cigar. Growing up in the States the good Cuban cigars were a real revelation when I came here, since you can't legally bring them into the States. I used to get these black Jamaican gran coronas, can't remember the brand. Huge, dark, sweet, not at all acrid. You could smoke one for the whole day, they were ginormous!

If you're in Melbourne you must check out Baranow's. An awesome place for the delicate collision of fine cigars and fine spirits. They must have a few hundred different cigars to buy. 

http://m.au.timeout.com/melbourne/bars/venues/677/baranows-lounge


----------



## Red Baron (3/8/14)

Before they changed the duty free laws to 50g of tobacco, I used to get H. Upmann corona minors. I still have quite a few in my humidor aging nicely- this thread reminded me to try one soon. An American mate of mine was astounded like Mardoo about smoking real Cubans while he was here.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (3/8/14)

If you ever want to trade one, I'll let you know when I get some decent stuff in my collection. Just for a few different sampler packs on their way at the moment and one of the HBT members is sending me a few too.


----------



## Phoney (3/8/14)

I bought a packet of 25 Montecristos back with me from Cuba. Smoked the last one about a year ago. Beautiful! It only cost me about $80 I think? from a factory shopfront in Havana. Did a tour of a factory there too, which was....not that exciting tbh. Cohiba and Romeo & Juliet are the other two good brands to try.

I stopped smoking ciggies in 2006, and I don't find that they tempt me back into it. You're not supposed to drag in so I don't think they're as addictive as cigs. I'll be buying up some more when I go sailing in the Caribbean at the end of the year for sure.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (4/8/14)

Can't beat a good Cuban, I'm a fan of Cohiba, Montechristo, H.Upmann, Punch etc. 

A good single malt with a good cigar is one of the best combos, Ardbeg Uigeadahl and a Cohiba Siglo 3, flavour heaven.


----------



## sjp770 (4/8/14)

I had a montecristo #2 I think back when I was celebrating our first pregnancy, so dont feel bad lol! I have a Curchill waiting for the birth 

Cant go past Wee Willems Cafe Creme's and some good VSOP or better Cognac.


----------



## crowmanz (4/8/14)

Not a massive cigar man, although I do enjoy one when celebrating an occasion with mates (engagement, wedding, etc).

At home or not out at a pub and with mates (like when I go camping) I enjoy smoking a pipe. The tobacco is still relatively easy to import (under the caps) and I've found the flavours easier to pinpoint compared to a cigar.


----------



## Phoney (4/8/14)

Haha I went through a phase of smoking a pipe when I was in my early 20's. Sometimes I would get old guys come up to me asking what tobacco I was smoking, and they would reminisce on their youth when they or their dad's smoked one too. 

It was also pretty funny to spark up in a pub (those were the days), and smoke would billow out like out of a chimney and I'd be sitting there in a waft of cloud. Some people clearly didn't like it but they could do nothing but get up and move.


----------



## jaypes (4/8/14)

Cohibas are a personal favourite, 2 years back me and a few yanks on a work trip were lazing about in the sun in Mexico - Playa Del Carmen.

They brought back some cigars from a road trip that they insisted were "rolled on the inner thigh of 14 year old virgins"

It was a good afternoon


----------



## manticle (4/8/14)

14 is a tad creepy.


----------



## jaypes (4/8/14)

I know, I was like - whats the minimum age that you are allowed to work down here!


----------



## Dave70 (4/8/14)

Use to enjoy these with a beer back in the day. Nothing fancy.
Then they suddenly made them toxic for some reason. Put me right off.


----------



## Feldon (4/8/14)

Possibly a bit off topic, but from ABC News website today..

*World War I: Documents from first Allied shot fired reveal missing cigar mystery.*

The first shot fired by Allied troops in World War I resulted in a mystery involving missing cigars that remains unsolved to this day.
Australian troops at Fort Nepean in Victoria fired across the bow of a German freight ship, the Pfalz, on August 5, 1914, just hours after Britain had declared war on Germany.

The Pfalz was eventually claimed as a war prize and the officers and crew sent to internment camps.

It was decided the Pfalz’s cargo should be delivered to its intended destination, however newly uncovered documents held by the National Archives of Australia reveal hundreds of European cigars had apparently disappeared from the ship.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-08-04/ww1-first-shot-documents-reveal-missing-cigar-mystery/5645954?WT.ac=localnews_melbourne


----------



## warra48 (4/8/14)

I do love a good cigar, and the Cubans are hard to beat.
Cohiba is excellent, but needs to be aged some time to get them to smoke well. They are very tight and hard on the draw when young.
One of my favourites is Montecristo, probably the smoothest of the Cubans, like a Kolsch or Helles is smooth. The No 2 is fantastic, not too long, but a great thick gauge, and it smokes beautifully.
Punch Churchills are great, as are all the Romeo y Julieta and Partagas.
I also like Bolivar, but they are a heavier cigar, imagine an IPA as a cigar and that's Bolivar.
I'm currently working my way through a box of 50 Dutch cigars. Nice easy smoking, but not a patch on the Cubans


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/8/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> After not smoking cigarettes for a few years I have found a new love in cigars and after seeing the stogie thread on HBT I wanted to see if there was enough people smoking cigars to get something similar happening.
> 
> This is a Montecrito #2 that I had at the July WA case swap.
> 
> ...


Yeah I remember you stinking up the joint :lol:
One heart attack and I gave up smoking every thing .
Use to like the port tipped cheap crap.
Nev


----------



## StalkingWilbur (4/8/14)

To be fair, you would've smelt it more than others. I was purposefully exhaling in your direction in the hopes of creating a small ozone of cigar smoke that would have concealed that terrible hat you were wearing, thus saving you from further embarrassment.


----------



## Not For Horses (4/8/14)

Also just remembered about a rather amusing cigar I bought for a mate in the Philippines. Fighting Cock. Not amazing but how could I go past such a name. He's an architect too so kinda fitting I guess.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (4/8/14)

So far I've got coming:

Drew estate under crown belicoso

Oliva serie v belicoso

Perdomo slow aged Maduro Churchill 

Gurkha Wicked indie xo

Xikar hc Maduro Churchill 

One Dona Flor Robusto Connecticut

One Dona Flor Selecao Robusto (92 Rating by CA Magazine)

One Dona Flor Puro Mata Fina - Robusto

And a five pack of Blood Red Moon that came as a cheap add on to the humidor I ordered.


----------



## joshuahardie (4/8/14)

Also a fan of the Cohibas, 
I really only do it a couple of times a year, but i really do enjoy those times


----------



## Pilchard (4/8/14)

I'm smoking a home grown and rolled stogie as I read this thread, 2011 crop. It's a mix of TA red leaf, Shirey and little Dutch with shade grown Florida Sumatra wrapper.

I often roll cigartelos to smoke at work, look like a wee willem, a small and quick smoke. Is there a pipe thread also?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (4/8/14)

If you ever want to trade something, I'd be interested in trying that!


----------



## Pilchard (5/8/14)

Will sort you out, pm on the way. It is still legal to import loverly cigar tobacco but you will have to pay the tax on it. Importing small amounts, up to 1k inc tax works out well considering the cost of many cigars and the small gram weight. Rolling is learned but relatively straight forward, you don't need a Cuban virgins thighs to roll a great smoke.

If you break down a ciggy to 0.7 grams of tobacco and a reasonable cigar like a romeo y julietta no 3 it's a bit of a government **** up as the cigar has less tobacco than a packet of 25's the initial cost is negligible, most is tax and the mark up in the shops. Last time I was in parramatta I picked up a case of Romeos without the ugly green shit the gov now makes them have on the tubes, old stock humidored, beautiful cigs. Were half the price of local merchants when buying by the single.


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (5/8/14)

Yeah! Cubans! :icon_drool2:

I'm not sure if I should post the link here so PM me if you want the website address.

I get mine from an official habanos distributor completely tax free, until they arrive in australia, then I'm sent a bill (usually about $60-$80) from Aus customs, and a few days later a nice box of cubans arrives, generally ~$150-$200/box all in for decent middle to upper shelf stuff. Totally legit. h34r:

Bought a box every payday for a while back in 2012, humidor's still about 1/3 full.

Never smoked ciggies and never got hooked on cigars. If I feel like one I do, but sometimes I go for months then notice the humidore and go oh yeah...

read somewhere also that it wasn't until people smoked more than 2 cigars a day that there was any statistically reliable health impact and that oral sex can also lead to mouth cancer (HPV).

anyway my value faves:
Hoyo Petit Robusto
Motechricto Petit Edmundo
Partagas Coronas Senior
R and J's...

Its also nice to have something better floating round.

But if your hard up and starting out don't turn your nos up at Jose L Piedre (JLP), conservas and cazadores although the others (except cremeas) are good value also.

Gotta say also that Im always amazed at how many strangers come up and say something like 'that smells fantastic, I don't like cigarettes but I could smell that a mile away and its great' (even JLP). Got a frown once, that was all.

Nothing says respect like a fat stoggie B)


----------



## StalkingWilbur (5/8/14)

Yeah. The tax is a little harsh. From what a lot of people have been saying is that not all the international orders get caught and even if yours does with postage and tax added on, it's still much cheaper than buying locally online, let alone from a store. 

Will probably buy local when I just want to try a couple of singles. And go online for bigger orders or whole boxes.


----------



## Pilchard (5/8/14)

1lb tobacco from the US 25 bucks, freight 25 bucks, cigar types in case ready to roll. With tax a couple of hundred landed. About 100 corona cigars from a hand there. I haven't had an issue landing it but have had issues fighting to keep it. It is a legal import.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (5/8/14)

Ah yep. I'm more interested in buying actual cigars at the moment. Have been told to allow about $6 per stick tax if they get held up in customs. That still works out to less than half price of what I paid in a store recently.


----------



## Pilchard (5/8/14)

Try these guys on for size. http://www.sollevy.com.au 

They used to hand roll in oz not sure if they are still doing it but have a lot of inventory. I spoke to them February and they were still rolling cigars here so maybe some great ones from them.

If I had to pick a house cigar it would be Romeos #3 good length some cream, always they will draw well, consistency of flavour across a box etc. I hate punch for the sometimes undrawable, too tightly packed tobacco but have that cream flavour sometimes, I have called the sales rep, can't get a call back from him. Pacific tobacco and I won't include his name or number here.

Bolivars are by far a better cigar and are true to flavour 99% of the time! I have just found too much flavour slip with punch. Punch are also a lot cheaper locally so this could be why. Romeos#3 are my go to. One a night over a few beers after work. You really can't go wrong for a mild aromatic.


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (5/8/14)

Yeah had a couple get through no tax, and a couple go missing when they got to Aussie Post, But the online vendor offers a refund or replacement in this case. Usually averaging about $5-$10 stick all up.

Reminds me I need to have a rummage in the ol humidore and maybe pull our some gems.

Maybe think about some fresh stock also.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (5/8/14)

I've ordered a humidor but have been told to expect a 3-6 week wait for international shipping and customs. 

Can't wait to get it seasoned!


----------



## Pilchard (5/8/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> So far I've got coming:
> Drew estate under crown belicoso
> Oliva serie v belicoso
> Perdomo slow aged Maduro Churchill
> ...


Are there Cubans in there, I haven't worked out where they are from if so did you check a review for the said cigars? Some are meant to be smoked dry. Some on case eg. Humidore some wet. I know this invites ridicule as all can. E smoked dry. It best bang comes from aged cigars held to fulfil humidity ratios etc. you won't enjoy a dry cigar aged in a humidore, you also won't enjoy an aged cigar without pulling it out and getting to a pre conceived moisture content. Wet and dry cigars are diferent. Don't put your under 20 buck cigars in your humidore. They will not get betters these cigars are meant to be smoked dry. Etc.etc. Cubans will benefit from ageing. Longer the better.

Cheers


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (5/8/14)

Its a selection of big brand merican cigars, still need to sit in the humidore for a few weeks


----------



## StalkingWilbur (5/8/14)

Yeah, I did no research before I bought them. Just wanted to get the collection started and then start leaning. 

The first five came in a pack with a free five count crush proof travel humidor. 

The next three was just the cheapest sampler pack cigarhut.com did so I would have some waiting at home for me when I got home. 

And yeah, the next five were a cheap add on to the humidor. Was $15 for 5, so not expecting a lot but can't argue with the price.


----------



## Pilchard (5/8/14)

Jaded and Bitter said:


> Its a selection of big brand merican cigars, still need to sit in the humidore for a few weeks


Weeks, months, years...

Most if not all Cubans that come to oz are smoke able but will benefit from prolonged humidore temps and humidity. They will only get better, if your are not a big cigarette smoker then have them now, they are great. If you smoke a few them this is not the forum for you and you will know this being a cigar junkie.

This is a have a few beers post and enjoy a cheapish cigar? When it changes to something better please mail me.


----------



## Spiesy (5/8/14)

jaypes said:


> I know, I was like - whats the minimum age that you are allowed to work down here!


OT, but Cocko and I were at a brewpub in LA a few years back. Upon meeting the the head brewer, an overweight gent in his late 40's, and him learning that we were Aussies; his first question to us was, "what's your age of consent down there?"

Ummm. Excuse me?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (5/8/14)

"Fortunately it's old enough to know not to **** middle aged, fat Americans."


----------



## Spiesy (5/8/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> "Fortunately it's old enough to know not to **** middle aged, fat Americans."


Lol


----------



## jaypes (5/8/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> "Fortunately it's old enough to know not to **** middle aged, fat Americans."


Who work in bars!


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (6/8/14)

Ha ha,

In a gruff sleazy voice: Hmmm so whats the age of consent? Hmmmm. :icon_drool2:

please, I hope they didnt tell him about Thailand et al. I like the Thais (Just not in that way)

h34r:


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (6/8/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> I've ordered a humidor but have been told to expect a 3-6 week wait for international shipping and customs.
> 
> Can't wait to get it seasoned!


If youve ordered on of the cedar lined ones and marquetry, with quadrant hinges etc. you wont be disappointed. mines super nice.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (6/8/14)

Yeah, it's Spanish cedar lined. I got a glass top one which is apparently a bit harder to keep stable. Didn't know that until after I bought it. Really looking forward to it though!!





http://www.cheaphumidors.com/p_medium-humidors_HUM-75EL.html


----------



## StalkingWilbur (6/8/14)

Also got an upgraded digital hygrometer that I can calibrate.


----------



## Weizguy (6/8/14)

_El Rey del Mundo, _whose name means "The King of the World", FTW.

Had one at a Christmas do for work, when you could smoke a cigar in a pub, and I swear it lasted an hour and a half, and tasted superb.

Also like the Romeo y Julieta Churchills and most of the Cubans, actually


----------



## Weizguy (6/8/14)

Pilchard said:


> Try these guys on for size. http://www.sollevy.com.au


Apparently the website is now http://sollevytobacconist.com.au/. Love the message on the old site, though.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (6/8/14)

I'm finally home. 

Dona Flor Robusto Connecticut and my attempt at Nev's stout. Ive been awake for more than 24 hours and this might knock me out for the count. Blackboard needs updating though. 

Getting a little bit of spice on it contradictory to the only review I can find. Flavors are fairly sharp, but not unpleasant. Fairly full body. Construction seems really good.


----------



## Phoney (7/8/14)

jaypes said:


> Cohibas are a personal favourite, 2 years back me and a few yanks on a work trip were lazing about in the sun in Mexico - Playa Del Carmen.
> 
> They brought back some cigars from a road trip that they insisted were "rolled on the inner thigh of 14 year old virgins"
> 
> It was a good afternoon


Story time:

Whilst in Cuba we went to this little rural town called vinales in a really pretty valley surrounded by limestone mountains where they grow tobacco and use cows like they're tractors. One afternoon to seek respite from the tropical heat we went to this resort / hotel nearby, and like a lot of hotels if you buy drinks at the bar you can use their facilities etc. Anyway so SWMBO and I are laying by the pool, sipping Mojito's reading our books.. when the grounds keeper who was raking leaves dropped by and offered me a cigar. Kind of on the sly, while checking to see if anyone was watching. So I said 'muchos gracias senor' and sparked it up. Half an hour later he drops by again, but this time pulls about 5 out of his overalls pocket and pops them down on my table, with a wink and a hand gesture to say he wants something in return. So I slipped him ten convertible pesos (about 12 bucks) and off he went. They were the wonkiest and the most deformed looking cigars I've ever seen! I wondered if he'd rolled them himself.... And I gave him probably the equivalent of his weeks wage for them. Still, they were just smokable and tasty enough. I think I ended up throwing the worst one or two of them out. :lol:

It didnt take long to work out that just about every Cuban you meet has some little sneaky deal going on to earn some extra cash or some kind of goods, just like that guy.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (11/8/14)

Haha. Can you blame them??

My latest two 'gars. 

Dona Flor Puro Mata Fina paired with the West Coast Brewers BA Blonde while watching the Eagles thump those dirty 'pies. 




Second up was Dona Flor Selecao paired with a case swap Rye APA. These two played together perfectly. I'm approaching the end and I'm going to be so disappointed when it comes.


----------



## MitchDudarko (11/8/14)

Mr Day!!!

How did I miss this thread?!? I suppose I should come on AHB more often...

Normally I'm pairing whisky with stogies, but there are a few beers that I find stand up nicely to cigars.

I love stouts and barleywines with rich Nicaraguan maduro cigars, or Connecticut Broadleaf wrapped sticks. And believe it or not, I think Saisons stand up really well against most Habanos.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (11/8/14)

Hahah. Welcome 

It's a pretty new thread. Please get involved. I don't drink spirits much anymore so most of my pairings will be beer based and just experimenting with what I like, but always keen to see what works so I can pair them for friends. 

I've chewed through the sampler I got from cigar hut and haven't received my other humidor and cigars I ordered yet. Might have to stop in at Devlin's tomorrow for my last night in town. Any recommendation on something that will pair well with a lighter beer but won't break the bank? Doesn't need to be super cheap, just don't want to pay $50+ for a single premium stick when I know what online prices are like now.


----------



## Pilchard (12/8/14)

Punch or Romeo y julieta, both good with any beer. Romeo being the pick and a staple as said here.

Stay away from those flavoured things they will not mesh well with beer.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (12/8/14)

Sweet. I'll grab a Romeo Y Julietta and let you know how it goes. 

Cheers, mate.


----------



## Pilchard (12/8/14)

I find many Cubans have more cream than Romeos but the are a better rolled cigar, they are a standard for taste across a box and a standard for draw. I have in the last 24 months had some duds. Wouldn't draw at all had to lung them all the way wasn't happy. Paul at pacific tobacco, the importer through sol Levi sorted the bad batch. 

I have a couple of clay pipes here, care of the Amish. Would this be something your interested in. Trad smoking. I am willing to let one go but no more than that as we are not yanks and the Amish are not rellos. My heritage tells me I can and the gov tells me I can't......

I'm torn between illegally sourcing Baccy for my cigars and importing. I'm about done with both and I may just buy......


----------



## MitchDudarko (12/8/14)

Had a Siglo 4 on the way to work at Beaten Track on the weekend. I love the corona gorda vitola.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (12/8/14)

Romeo Y Julietta #2

Was looking for something that wouldn't break the bank at Devlin's. 

Everything the assistant recommended was in the $50+ range despite my aforementioned criteria. 

Found this at $24. 

Pairs fairly well with the Firestone Walker Wookie Jack, maybe overpowers it a little. 

Really good last night in town though.


----------



## Bribie G (14/8/14)

Poor people should have their incomes quarantined so they can't chomp on cigars.

However we know two facts:

Poor people don't usually smoke cigars
They don't smoke them too far down.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (15/8/14)

Did I miss the punch line/relevance? Or are you having a dig at someone?


----------



## Bribie G (15/8/14)

Just so. I take it you don't much follow the news.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (15/8/14)

Hahah. 

I definitely missed the cigar piece. Now that I'm up to speed that's an incredibly well crafted joke. 

I tip my hat to you, sir.


----------



## Bribie G (16/8/14)

Copy your tipping Houston


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (16/8/14)

Hehe. thanks for the chuckle fellas.

I think I have my weekend cigars smoking scenario's planned:

R&J Exhibicion No3 Corona Gorda;
12yr single malt in crystal tumbler;
"Tuning" my 350 Chevy Corvette with no shirt on; and
Guns n Roses playing LOUD.
KING BOGAN :super:


----------



## crowmanz (18/8/14)

Hey guys thinking of grabbing a couple of cigars for a bucks party in a couple of weeks, where's the best places to gran some sticks? I usually buy my pipe tobacco online from US but dont wanna take the gamble due to the short timeframe.


----------



## Phoney (18/8/14)

crowmanz said:


> Hey guys thinking of grabbing a couple of cigars for a bucks party in a couple of weeks, where's the best places to gran some sticks? I usually buy my pipe tobacco online from US but dont wanna take the gamble due to the short timeframe.



Duty free is your best bet - if any of the fellow bucks are flying in from O/S for the occasion.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (18/8/14)

I've ordered from cigarhut.com.au and delivery is super quick. The prices are no where near international prices, but still cheaper than buying them in a store.


----------



## crowmanz (19/8/14)

Phoney said:


> Duty free is your best bet - if any of the fellow bucks are flying in from O/S for the occasion.


unfortunately we are all local  



StalkingWilbur said:


> I've ordered from cigarhut.com.au and delivery is super quick. The prices are no where near international prices, but still cheaper than buying them in a store.


yeah was browsing their selection last night pretty good. yeah the prices here are crazy, oh well it is only for a couple of sticks..


----------



## StalkingWilbur (19/8/14)

Phoney said:


> Duty free is your best bet - if any of the fellow bucks are flying in from O/S for the occasion.


Have you bought from duty free before? My brother is heading to Bali and asked if I wanted anything. Had a look on the website but can only see cigarettes and rolling tobacco.


----------



## zooesk (19/8/14)

Hi guys am am currently brewing a Choc porter any suggestions to paring it with a cigar?


----------



## Phoney (19/8/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Have you bought from duty free before? My brother is heading to Bali and asked if I wanted anything. Had a look on the website but can only see cigarettes and rolling tobacco.


Yes, but not on OZ side. I've seen them in Australian duty free shops though. Look here: https://www.syddutyfree.com/default.aspx Click on tobacco, shop now, fill out bogus details, there's some there. 

I actually had a couple of Indonesian cigars when I went to Bali & Lombok last year. They were surprisingly pretty good! And they were just ones I bought from convenience stores. A quick google search reveals that there are specialist stores that would no doubt have a bigger and better range: eg http://www.tripadvisor.com.au/Restaurant_Review-g294226-d2631256-Reviews-Cubana_Bar_and_Grill-Bali.html


----------



## MitchDudarko (19/8/14)

zooesk said:


> Hi guys am am currently brewing a Choc porter any suggestions to paring it with a cigar?


Personally, I think the bolder Nicaraguan cigars pair better with darker beers.

Anything Liga Privada (Drew Estate), Tatuaje, Illusione, RoMa Craft etc...


Depends on where you're buying them from really. If from O/S, you shouldn't have a hard time getting any of these brands, but they're a bit harder to come by if you're buying in Australia. The Aussie retailers are finally coming around to the Nicaraguan/Honduran/Dominican Republic cigars.

IMO Cuban does NOT always equal better.

If you need more help, feel free to PM me.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (19/8/14)

Thanks, Phoney. I'll check it out. 

Mitch, I'm seriously considering getting a box of the Pudgey Monsters. The Americans love them and (I'll admit) I'm completely drawn into the packaging. 

You tried them?


----------



## zooesk (19/8/14)

MitchDudarko said:


> Personally, I think the bolder Nicaraguan cigars pair better with darker beers.
> 
> Anything Liga Privada (Drew Estate), Tatuaje, Illusione, RoMa Craft etc...
> 
> ...


Thanks MitchDudarko that gives me a stating point time for some research I appreciate it have you tyres a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990?


----------



## MitchDudarko (19/8/14)

I've not been able to get my hands on any Pudgys. I did get the Little Monsters last year, and they were incredible. I've been squirrelling away money for my trip to GABF this year, so I've just been working through what I've had on hand. 

Bottom line, if you can get a hold of a box, get two!


----------



## MitchDudarko (19/8/14)

Zooesk... I'm not much of a fan of the Rocky Patel sticks, but I reckon you'll be on the right track with one of those


----------



## zooesk (19/8/14)

Cheers


----------



## StalkingWilbur (27/8/14)

Stone - Ruinten matched with a Roma Craft Cromagnon Anthropology. 

This is a perfect pair. Ruinten is possibly the best IPA I've ever had and the cigar is super smooth and had just enough spice to compliment. 

Gotta thank a fellow member for the bomb. There's a few more to come yet!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (28/8/14)

Bomb continues!

Ramon Allones - specially selected. 

This is a weird stick. The cap was pretty hard to cut through and didn't cut cleanly. Burn is uneven but largely self correcting. Draw isn't tight, but feels like I have to draw harder than I should to get the same amount of smoke. With all that said, I'm loving it. It's smooth. It's a quiet achiever. Even in the last third it's not making a big statement, but there's nothing to fault. It smokes well, held a good ash, doesn't get harsh. In fact, it hasn't really changed from start to finish. What you see is what you get and I respect that. 

Paired it with a Janet's Brown Ale to begin with and Rick Cobba's "It ain't brown ale" IPA to finish. Both have worked well. I have a feeling you could pair this with a glass of water and still be impressed. It doesn't need anything, or anyone. It's great. 

Cheers, Mitch.


----------



## MitchDudarko (29/8/14)

Glad you enjoyed it mate. I reckon I might partake in one of those tonight


----------



## MitchDudarko (20/9/14)




----------



## StalkingWilbur (20/9/14)

A few of the recent ones. 














Yeah... I've been busy haha. The pick of the bunch was definitely the Liga Privada T52. Would recommend that to anyone without hesitation.


----------



## stevemc32 (14/11/14)

Liga Undercrown and Leffe Brune, a nice combination.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/11/14)

Those undercrowns are good! 

I've only had one recently and I was far too intoxicated to enjoy it properly. 




Montecristo Edmundo. 

I have no idea what it was like. I didn't finish it, but I also woke up on the couch with a beer in hand, so that's not a fair indication.


----------



## stevemc32 (14/11/14)

Had a Monte Grand Edmundo last week with an APA or two.




I'm only new to cigars but definitely enjoying the experience.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/11/14)

Oh, nice!

If you like the Undercrown you should check out the Liga Privada T52. They're both made by Drew Estate, but that T52 has blown everything I've had so far out of the water. I'm still a noob as well, but thy is looking like my first box purchase.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/11/14)

And cigarplace have 25% off all Drew Estate sticks at the moment. I think the code word is DREW.


----------



## stevemc32 (14/11/14)

I just got my first order from them last week and luckily enough I did get hold of a T52 and No. 9 to try.




25% off is pretty damn good, I'll have to give the T52 a run very soon to see if I have to order more!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/11/14)

Nice! Get on to it soon, I don't know much, but I know you'll like it if you liked the Undercrown. 

The #9 was also good, but again, no where near the T52. I've heard glowing reports about them, so maybe I need to try it again. 




They have an awesome smoke out put, that's for sure!


----------



## stevemc32 (14/11/14)

Sweet. The T52 is up next for incineration.

I just checked on cigarplace and looks like the Undercrown and MUWAT are the only ones for which the coupon applies.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/11/14)

Sorry for the bum steer. The MUWATs are pretty damn good too though.


----------



## stevemc32 (14/11/14)

No need for apologies, always happy to hear about a (possible) discount on offer.


----------



## Phoney (21/1/15)

G'day gents,
I'm in Costa Rica at the moment, sadly nearing the end of my holiday. I'm thinking about buying this box of 25 Cohiba's for US$115. Its a good price right? 

Im a bit worried customs will find it and want me to pay ridiculous Aussie taxes.. But Ive managed to bring in a similar amount before.


----------



## MitchDudarko (21/1/15)

Too good mate. Those glass topped boxes are notorious for being fakes. All sorts of nasty stuff in them like hair and plastic. I'd steer clear.


----------



## fraser_john (21/1/15)

I have a humidor full of the arturo-fuente-858 but it is a garbage humidor and dries out within a day of topping up the water! I need to invest in a better humidor


----------



## Phoney (21/1/15)

MitchDudarko said:


> Too good mate. Those glass topped boxes are notorious for being fakes. All sorts of nasty stuff in them like hair and plastic. I'd steer clear.


Yeah I figured that might be the case, but I bought an individual one and smoked it and it was delicious! So smooth. But without having a genuine one to compare it's difficult to say how "bad" it was.

In Cuba fakes were peddled everywhere on the street. Apparently the factory workers make them out of floor scrapings for a bit of on the side income. But again I thought they still tasted great.

Anyhow I'll give these a miss and look for a genuine retailer in San Jose.

Cheers! 


Bit OT I went to a microbrewery on their brew day here in Puerto Viejo today, they brew only 40L batches and have a kegerator at their bar. Was chatting to the owner, he told me theres about a dozen craft breweries in this country, but only a few (incl his) are actually legal / licensed. Seems nobody cares if you brew beer and sell it here! I mean hell theres dudes who sit on the beach with eskys selling cold megaswill beers. His American and Canadian staff are just here on 90 day tourist visas, they slip over the border into Panama to renew and come back, and its paradise!! If you ever want to drop out and escape your life this is the place to go!


----------



## johno1975 (10/5/15)

What's the best place to buy some Cuban montecristo # 4?? Had one at a mates bucks show a couple of years ago and loved it.


----------



## stevemc32 (10/5/15)

If you want to buy in Australia then Cigarhut.com.au has decent prices.

If you're not in a hurry for them then there are plenty of overseas retailers that will ship to Australia and will generally be cheaper than Australian retail even after you pay the customs duty. CigarsofHabanos.com is well priced and reliable.


----------



## Mardoo (10/5/15)

Nice, cheers, because my go to in Melbourne Baranow's is gone


----------



## Lincoln2 (10/5/15)

I have a story about cubans and my cousin-in-law who is from Belgium but lived in Panama. The cigars - oh sweet jesus.


----------



## timmi9191 (16/12/16)

Bumping an old thread..

Kinda thinking quality beer and a stoggy are a good match


----------



## Zorco (16/12/16)

Wow, my fingers simply typed correctly 'Cafe Creme Henri Wintermans'

That was when I was 19....


----------



## timmi9191 (16/12/16)

I'm thinking habano toro


----------



## Brownsworthy (16/12/16)

Didn't mind a cafe creme years ago, I can still taste them now.

I still smoke cigarettes, only peter styvesants as that's what James Bond and my pop smoked,though I have cut down to about 5 a day and will be quitting soon enough. 

I reckon a nice cigar and couple of beers on the weekend would be something to look forward to and a good compromise after a long week when I finally give up daily smoking.


----------



## timmi9191 (17/12/16)

Can't argue with that Browns..

A good cigar locally bought costs the earth though!


----------



## Benn (17/12/16)

Ciggi & a Beer, hands down fucken unbeatable combo.
Been off the darts for years but maybe when my taste evolves to the point where I can appreciate/stomach wine, I might give Cigars a proper go instead of smoking them like a Ciggi at 3am after a wedding, headwetting, day at the races or the like.


----------



## timmi9191 (17/12/16)

Cigars are like a 12% Belgian. Invite them to a rendevue with the palate, consider the flavours, pause, then cleanse. In thre case of stogies don't digest, exhale or you will quickly destroy the experience...


----------



## tugger (19/12/16)

I like cigars but mostly smoke ciggies and a pipe. 
Today it's the old captain black in my daily smoker. 
Washed down with a bourbon and coke.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/12/16)

I wouldn't smoke anything but damn I used to love the smell of Borkum Riff pipe tobacco, wasn't aware anyone still smoked a pipe nowadays.


----------



## tugger (19/12/16)

Some would say it's a hipster thing. 
While sitting outside young Henrys sipping a hop ale smoking a pipe of amphora I got many hat tips from the local hipsters.


----------



## warra48 (19/12/16)

I still have my stock of 6 pipes, but have orders from mrs warra to desist.
I'm planning a program of disobedience soon, after I finish my stock of 25 more cigars.


----------



## tugger (27/10/17)

Smoking a montecristo while inspecting the remaining cigars. 
Looking forward to smoking this punch coronations 2015.


----------



## timmi9191 (27/10/17)

Those plain packaging tubes crack me up for some reason. They look like army rashion packs


----------



## pnorkle (27/10/17)

I have a box of Juan Lopez Series 2 currently on their way into AU from Puroexpress.


----------



## tugger (27/10/17)

Nice.


----------



## tugger (28/10/17)

.


----------



## tugger (28/10/17)

Here is today's haul.


----------



## pnorkle (31/10/17)

Joy.


----------



## tugger (3/11/17)

Nice. 
It makes it worth the $980 per kg. 
Today I'm getting into the fonseca. Very mild, good for a beginner, easy to smoke.


----------



## tugger (3/11/17)

And mid week I had a la flor de cano. From 2012.


----------



## pnorkle (3/11/17)

tugger said:


> It makes it worth the $980 per kg.



The problem with importing cigars is customs never get it right. I've been charged anywhere from $50 to $300 for a box of 25 Juan Lopez.. and I've ordered a few of them. I guess it's a matter or either who it is that calculates the duty on the box on any given day, or whether or not the particular customs officer got laid the night before.


----------



## pnorkle (3/11/17)

tugger said:


> And mid week I had a la flor de cano. From 2012. View attachment 109455


Hah! I've got that same lighter - bought from Cigar Hut, I think. It's a beauty!


----------



## timmi9191 (12/11/17)

[emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## pnorkle (12/11/17)

timmi9191 said:


> [emoji106] [emoji106]


Ah, I see you're on the CigarHut mailing list


----------



## timmi9191 (12/11/17)

pnorkle said:


> Ah, I see you're on the CigarHut mailing list


-ve. Cigarplace.biz


----------



## Mardoo (12/11/17)

timmi9191 said:


> View attachment 109730
> 
> [emoji106] [emoji106]



Now that there is my kind of cigar. I like ‘em dark.


----------



## timmi9191 (12/11/17)

Just for you @Mardoo
Once you go black... 
Enjoy your Sunday evening


----------



## Mardoo (12/11/17)

Ha! Nice! It’s true. Years ago in Uni I knew nothing about cigars and bought the cigar recommended by the owner of the cigar shop, a big, black Macanudo. Paler ones pale in comparison, for me at least.


----------



## timmi9191 (12/11/17)

Mardoo said:


> Ha! Nice! It’s true. Years ago in Uni I knew nothing about cigars and bought the cigar recommended by the owner of the cigar shop, a big, black Macanudo. Paler ones pale in comparison, for me at least.


This stick is dam fine. Full and spicy from first draw. I usually go for bigger rings but this hitting the spot


----------



## tugger (13/11/17)

I made my first order with cigarplace.biz last week. 
I'm looking forward to the 60x6 inch Gurkhas that are coming. 
I got a mixed 10 pack and 20 Olivia leafs. 
Today I'm getting stuck into an old San cristobal de principale. 
I too love the dark ones, goes well with a nice porter.


----------



## timmi9191 (13/11/17)

The gurkha sampler is great!!


----------



## tugger (13/11/17)

I got this one.


----------



## timmi9191 (13/11/17)

Ahh ok. I thought u meant the gurkha big ring pack. Which is incredible value imo. Couple of nice ones in that pack


----------



## tugger (13/11/17)

This one is a test to see how well they arrive. 
If It works out I will be buying a lot more. 
The next order will have some opus x, Iv been keen to try them for a while.


----------



## timmi9191 (14/11/17)

Shouldnt be an issue. Packaging as been a+++ for me


----------



## tugger (6/12/17)




----------



## tugger (8/12/17)

Ryj with wrda. 


TGIF


----------



## timmi9191 (9/12/17)

Enjoy your saturday


----------



## tugger (10/12/17)

And for Sunday?


----------



## tugger (18/12/17)

I can’t wait to smoke this one. 
Cigar of the he year 2016.


----------



## timmi9191 (17/1/18)

Dark enough @Mardoo ?


----------



## Mardoo (17/1/18)

Oh man. Salivating, wot?


----------



## Zorco (18/1/18)

how much are these and where can I buy in Brisbane?


----------



## pnorkle (18/1/18)

Zorco said:


> how much are these and where can I buy in Brisbane?


This place has pretty good prices: https://www.cigarworld.com.au/aud/


----------



## Zorco (18/1/18)

thanks mate


----------



## tugger (15/2/18)

This one was delicious.


----------



## tugger (3/10/18)

Opus x baby.


----------



## tugger (22/12/18)

The padron 3000 maduro.


----------



## tugger (22/12/18)

Yesterday’s cohiba siglo 4.


----------

